# ICD 10 coding of reinjury of a finger laceration



## tlh4hart (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a pt who reopened his partially healed open wound of finger by shutting it in a door, the original injury was from a knife. Is there a code for re injury?  I was thinking a sequelae but its not really a direct result of original injury.  Any help would be great.


----------



## tlh4hart (Oct 9, 2015)

*found it*

I found it under dehiscence of "traumatic wound repair" T81.33. Is that right?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 9, 2015)

This actually has the look of a new injury.


----------

